
One man writes Linux drivers for 235 USB webcams - byaruhaf
http://www.theinquirer.net/inquirer/news/1047633/one-writes-linux-drivers-235-usb-webcams
======
contingencies
I remember sending USB webcams to random kernel devs in Europe in 2000/2001\.
Don't think it was this guy. Can't remember the chipset, possibly _bt848
/bt878_ family.

------
chrisbennet
From 2007 but kudos to the guy for doing that.

------
breakingcups
Nice guy, shoddy interview.

